# Celtic Cross tombstone



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I still need to age it and add some moss, but other than that it is done.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice detail!!! I especially like the extra foam pieces added to the front to give it some depth and some pop. Really nailed the beat-down weathered look. Good job!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks great Chris! The paint looks great, and lots of detail. Makes me want to make some.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

very nicely done. thanks for the tool tips. It came out lovely. Is your base all one piece with the top, or did you build that up with layers?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That is friggin sweet man! Excellent job. Love that you post videos too.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

scourge999 said:


> That is friggin sweet man! Excellent job. Love that you post videos too.


I agree. i think I'll have to start doing that too, since I finally got a video camera.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very good, love the vid posts too!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweeeet! And I got to see it in person too.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice! I would love to have a stone like that in my graveyard.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent job Chris!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have to give credit to the Mitchell's for the design.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Another excellent prop knocked out by the man!


----------

